# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tile Underlay...alternatives?

## Earthling#44-9a

Im doing some tiling over cypress pine and will need an appropriate tile underlay. I can buy some at the elevated cost of $30 a sheet out here in the boonies, but Im wondering if theres something just as good and cheaper?
Villaboard i thought may be good, however JH's website say not for floors....
Also, if i did use tile underlay I understand I will need to seal it...so whats the difference between something like villaboard and tile underlay if I still have to seal them?
thoughts....?

----------


## Dirty Doogie

$30 is about the right price for 1200 x 1800 tile underlay. tile underlay sheet has a higher percentage of cement and a mix of differing sized celluose fibres which make it denser and more resistant to swelling and spalling when wet. Villaboard is made from single size celluose chop which allows it to be pressed smoother but it will expand and spall if continuosly wet.

----------


## Earthling#44-9a

> $30 is about the right price for 1200 x 1800 tile underlay. tile underlay sheet has a higher percentage of cement and a mix of differing sized celluose fibres which make it denser and more resistant to swelling and spalling when wet. Villaboard is made from single size celluose chop which allows it to be pressed smoother but it will expand and spall if continuosly wet.

  Im sure bunnings was selling it for $15 a sheet on the coast......? Ahh well. perhaps that was meterage price im thinking of..... 
So tile underlay is made differently and is an actual better product...not marketing hype. Good to hear. Thanks for that Doogs. Tile underlay is happening then.

----------


## echnidna

you can also get a masonite underlay

----------


## Dirty Doogie

I just bought some james hardie fibre cement underlay sheets a few days ago - 27.50 a sheet from local bunnings. Last year it was only $21 a sheet though.

----------


## Outbackrr

Best price I've found lately is La Farge Plastamasta: $21.56 sheet retail.

----------


## Fuzzie

> I just bought some james hardie fibre cement underlay sheets a few days ago - 27.50 a sheet from local bunnings. Last year it was only $21 a sheet though.

  Can't help wondering why prices go up by 25% but inflation on the cpi is supposedly only running at 3%. It's not just building materials going up. Have you looked at the prices of bread lately? 
Hey DD, good to see you back on board, I was beginning to wonder if you had had to change your stage name to The Phantom. Sounds like you're playing around with sharp toys again after only 3 months, sounds like a full recovery. Any idea what caused the problem?

----------

